# Clearock Soda?



## Maine Digger (Mar 22, 2004)

Hello all, I don't really collect ABMs or Sodas, but here's one I never heard of: Clearock - bottled in Peekskill NY.  Any info appreciated, and if anyone interested in buying it, make an offer - at least cover the postage! lol


----------



## drjhostetters (Apr 2, 2004)

Hey M. Digger...

 Do you really want to sell? How much is it worth to you?..I think it is a beautiful bottle..love green bottles...$10, $20. $30?????  
  Let me know..ok?

 Good hunting....Dr J[8|]


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 2, 2004)

David, I honestly haven't been able to find anything on this bottle. Are you serious about wanting to purchase it? Send me an e-mail, we can figure out something that works. I'm not sure it's at all rare or anything, it's just a bottle that I've been unable to find here in Maine. I got it out of a dump on the property I grew up on in NY, I think it's likely from the 1960s. If you have an idea of a value to you, I'll trust whatever you feel it's worth. In fact, if it would work better, I'll send it out for you to check over first. Just let me know.


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 2, 2004)

Dave, Clearock was bottled by Abele Bottling Works,  embossed on the bottom skirt. I found an obituary of a son who "joined his family's 1/2 century old bottling company Abele/Clearock Soda upon his graduation from high school in 1923".  This may help


----------



## drjhostetters (Apr 3, 2004)

Hey Norm..I have seached the "web" for about an hour and I came up with the same  obit but everything else is dead end...I did e mail a request to a bottle museum...they had a painted label "Clearock" listed by one of their contributors I think....I am curiouser and curiouser wondering about this bottling plant....???[8D]

 thanks for your info too...we may be on to one of the rarest bottles this site has ever seen..and remember folks.."You saw it here first!"  LOL

 Good hunting my friend....

 DR J[]


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 3, 2004)

DrJ - It should be on your corner of the continent from ours by mid-late next week. I'm going to check in with some relatives 'back home' in NY to see if any recall this brand.  I have e-mailed a request to the Peekskill NY historical society for information.  I'm optomistic as 'Mr. Abele' and family were rather well known.  Oh yeah, the 'shipping' for the bottle from Maine to Oregon is $500.00, just send a cashiers check ok?[]  Are you anywhere near Evergreen College, that's where my nephew from NY went to school.


----------



## drjhostetters (Apr 4, 2004)

[8D] Hey guy...that seems a little steep for pony express freight but I'll E mail you a check first thing tomorrow morning..ok?[]

 Thanks and I'll look through my collection and see if I have anything that you might like in return..any particular bollte or collectable you're looking for?  My collection isn't too big but I do have a couple of "doubles" that you might like...let me know ok...?

 Again thanks...

 DR J


----------



## Peekskill Native (Apr 14, 2011)

Clearock was made by the Abele Bottling Works at the present site of the Field Library on Nelson Ave. in Peekskill. I used to walk past the place every day on my way to school. The plant was taken down during large scale Urban Renewal. I remember well this brand, mostly available as orange flavor growing up in Peekskill since the price was less than other sodas. Abele also bottled Squirt.  I only remember seeing another flavor once, I think it was grape. I will try to get more information for you. The Abele's were good Peekskill folks who made a good product at a low price. My dad would bring home Clearock from Piemueller's - which was once an A+P - or Eman's Market - I think they are still in business - as an occasional treat. Other popular brand's for us in the 1950's and 60's were Mission and Hoffman.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 14, 2011)

Clearock Door (Pull) Sign - No date but appears 1950s acl.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks like a great deco bottle.


----------



## sodapops (Apr 17, 2011)

Gotta love those deco bottles, Their so pretty


----------



## splante (Apr 20, 2011)

This is what is so cool about this site..someone ask a question and someone happened to grow up near the bottling site.......


> ORIGINAL:  Peekskill Native
> 
> Clearock was made by the Abele Bottling Works at the present site of the Field Library on Nelson Ave. in Peekskill. I used to walk past the place every day on my way to school. The plant was taken down during large scale Urban Renewal. I remember well this brand, mostly available as orange flavor growing up in Peekskill since the price was less than other sodas. Abele also bottled Squirt.  I only remember seeing another flavor once, I think it was grape. I will try to get more information for you. The Abele's were good Peekskill folks who made a good product at a low price. My dad would bring home Clearock from Piemueller's - which was once an A+P - or Eman's Market - I think they are still in business - as an occasional treat. Other popular brand's for us in the 1950's and 60's were Mission and Hoffman.


----------



## azoeller (Mar 6, 2020)

Maine Digger said:


> Hello all, I don't really collect ABMs or Sodas, but here's one I never heard of: Clearock - bottled in Peekskill NY.  Any info appreciated, and if anyone interested in buying it, make an offer - at least cover the postage! lol


Hi, 
I realize you posted about the Abele Bottling Works bottle 15yrs+  but thought I’d reach out anyway and ask if you still have it. If you do are you still willing to sell?
As all the folks who responded to your post added Charles Abele ran Abele Bottling Works in Peekskill NY, he ran it with his brother Frank for a time and then his sons Henry and John took over when he retired. I’m interested in hunting down Clearock Abele Bottling Works bottles because of a family connection — Charles Abele is my third great-grandpa. Thank you.
All best,
Ashley Zoeller 

“...Charles Abele was born July 22, 1847, in Wassaralfingen, state of Wurttenberg, Germany, the son of Michael & Catherine Hull Abele.
From the age of six to 12 years he attended the public schools of his native village. From the age of 12-14 he attended a pay school. Then he entered one of the many foundries and steel and iron works for which his native town was noted, and learned the trade of a moulder. He served four years and became a good workman. The eldest of eight children, he soon expressed a desire to go to America. Parental objection detained him at first, but on October 23, 1866, he set sail in the steamer New York, for America. After a fourteen day's voyage, he debarked in New York City, the first week in November.
He had expected to go to Canada where he had friends and pursue his trade. Having a cousin in Peekskill, he decided to stop off here leaving the train at the old passenger station, which was then at the foot of Central Avenue, he walked to town. He was directed to his cousin’s office, who was then located where the Peekskill Savings Bank now is. While coming up town Mr. Abele had noticed the foundries here, and concluded he could find plenty of work here. After consultation with his cousin, he decided to try Peekskill for a while. He was well satisfied and remained a Peekskiller the rest of his life.
He received work at the National Stove Works as a moulder, and was there five years. He left there and was employed at Boynton's, in Brooklyn, for several months. Upon his return to Peekskill he was employed for four months at the Mutual
Stove Works. Next he worked for Southard & Robertson for five years.
Then he went to Montross A Lent's, where he remained for five years. The Union Stove Works next employed him, where he was three or four years working in both shops. His next and last job was in the moulding room in Finch's Brown Street foundry. There he was two years. Shortly after arriving in America he began mastering the English language, and was soon able to get along at and in business all right. He also very promptly joined Iron Moulders Union, No. 6. He was one of the most enthusiastic and hard working members, at one time he entered the retail meat and fish business but soon returned to foundry work.
In 1887, upon leaving Finch's Foundry, Mr. Abele bought from Henry Otis, the latter's bottling business then located on Central Avenue.
Abele's brother, Frank Abele, who had come to this country some years after Charles, had been employed by Otis for several months. Under the firm name of Abele Bros., the bottling business was continued a year. Then Frank retired and Charles Abele took the entire business. He moved the establishment to its present location, 832 Central Avenue, and there conducted it profitably and creditably until 1908, when he retired and turned it over to his sons, John G. and Henry G., who still conduct the business at the old stand...”


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Mar 7, 2020)

Clearock deco comes in both colorless and green.


----------



## azoeller (Mar 22, 2021)

DrJ - It should be on your corner of the continent from ours by mid-late next week. I'm going to check in with some relatives 'back home' in NY to see if any recall this brand.  I have e-mailed a request to the Peekskill NY historical society for information.  I'm optimistic as 'Mr. Abele' and family were rather well known.  Oh yeah, the 'shipping' for the bottle from Maine to Oregon is $500.00, just send a cashiers check ok? Are you anywhere near Evergreen College, that's where my nephew from NY went to school.

Hi, By any chance/small miracle do you recall any response from the Historical Society about Abele Bottling? Thanks so much.


----------

